# May 2013 UK Your MMA Rankings



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

The UK May Rankings have just been released by Your MMA. I had a quick look and I cant see this posted anywhere so apologies if I have doubled up on another post.

UK MMA Rankings: May 2013 | YourMMA.tv

The gym rankings were also released just a few days before which also makes some interesting viewing.

I was just wondering how highly ranked a gym is or how many ranked fighters they have effects the decision of where you chose to train or take seminars? Its just a little free market research if you don't mind.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

> UK MMA Flyweight Top 20 Rankings:
> 
> 1. Phil Harris
> 
> ...


When you see it all layed out like that, we've got one of the most talent-rich MMA national rankings in the world, if youy ask me.

Impressive list man!


----------

